

Load testing? Try to take down your app for $1 with blitz.io - kowsik
http://gigaom.com/cloud/mu-dynamics-blitzio-app-load-testing/

======
visural
$1 ph is only for Heroku apps - link is here
[http://blog.mudynamics.com/2011/08/11/blitz-io-scaling-
out-h...](http://blog.mudynamics.com/2011/08/11/blitz-io-scaling-out-heroku-
apps-for-1hour/)

~~~
kowsik
Yes, it's because they pro-rate add-ons by the second. If you sign up with
Heroku, you immediately get 500 concurrencies as part of the free plan.
Signing up directly with blitz.io, OTOH, gives you blogging and referral
credits - see <http://blitz.io/invite>

------
stuntgoat
There is beeswithmachineguns on github and that will cost some EC2 bucks.

------
rorrr
That's not what their pricing page tells us. It's actually very expensive.

~~~
donw
Their price points are fine for enterprise customers, but I can't see smaller
shops using this. There's definitely a hole in the market for a good load-
testing service, but I see more a $50/month price point than $300/month.

~~~
kowsik
One more thing. An m1.small instance on EC2 (on-demand pricing) will cost you
around $60/month + bandwidth costs. So you need a multi-tenant load testing
solution to amortize the costs and drive hourly price down, which is what we
are doing.

